# MTB in Buchholz i.d.N.



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2007)

Das hier soll ein Thread für alle Buchholzer Biker sein die sich verabreden wollen.
Erster Terminvorschlag?


----------



## Smash (3. September 2007)

... zum Verabreden und bei Planung das LMB nicht vergessen!  
Sonst gerne 'immer dabei'...

Gruß, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2007)

Lmb?


----------



## Smash (3. September 2007)

Gugst Du hier
oder oben rechts im Internet-Explorer... (LastMinuteBiking...)


----------



## Heide-Biker (3. September 2007)

Ich muss zugeben, dass auch ich nicht gleich wußte was mit LMB gemeint ist. Es ist immer so einfach wenn man weiß was gemeint ist. Auf jeden Fall habe ich bisher kaum darauf geachtet was bei LMB angeboten wird. Ich habe immer gedacht da finde ich sowieso nichts aus dieser Gegend. Das ist wohl doch anders.

An Smash:
Ich habe mir Deine Bilder angeschaut. Du scheinst auf den gleichen MTB-Strecken unterwegs zu sein. Zur zeit fahre ich mehr Rennrad. Vielleicht sind wir uns deswegen noch nicht begegnet.

Wenn hier eine Buchholzer Runde zusammen kommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Smash (4. September 2007)

Moin Karsten!

Doch, wird sind uns schon einige male begegnet. Kurzer Gruß, und gut...
Dabei warst Du u.a. mit Dirk unterwegs... aber mit Helm und Brille ist mal ja bekanntlich 'gut getarnt'!
Ansonsten haben wir uns schon des öfteren aber zufällig bei Arne im Cycle-Team Laden getroffen.

Du weißt ja, wir leben hier auf dem 'Dorf'  

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Heide-Biker (4. September 2007)

Moin Smash,

ich hatte es mir schon fast gedacht. Du hast recht es ist immer noch ein Dorf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2007)

Hallo Leute. Wie wärs mit Sonntag 13.00 Uhr? Vorm Rathaus?
Und nochwas: Hat hier jemand ne einigermaßen genaue Hängewaage an die ich mal mein Bike hängen kann? Die im Cycleteam liegt mindestens ein Kilo daneben.


----------



## Smash (13. September 2007)

Moin 'Lord Shadow'!

Leider wird das am Sonntag bei mir nix, da ich schon an einer Sportveranstaltung in Hamburg teilnehme (Airport-Race).

Tipp zum Wiegen: Stelle Dich einmal mit Rad und einmal ohne auf eine Personen-Digitalwaage. Die Differenz ist das Gewicht Deines Bikes. Das funktioniert sehr gut, da die Waage in diesem Fall im 'linearen Bereich' arbeitet. Und, bekomme wegen ein paar 100Gramm mehr oder weniger am Rad 'keine Kopfschmerzen'. Was ist denn in dem Fall, wenn Du mal zwei volle Trinkflaschen am Rad hast (1,5kg) oder z.B. vorher nicht 'auf dem Topf' warst?...  oder, oder, oder...  

Gruß, Smash


----------



## josch-vr6 (13. September 2007)

hallo, mal ne kurze frage. was fahrt ihr denn so?? meine freundin wohnt in buchholz und bin des öfteren mal mitm rad bei ihr. so wie ichs jetzt rausgelesen habe fahrt ihr eher cc und touren oder??

gruß josch


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2007)

Ich auch Trial und gelegentlich Dirt. Und sobald mein Woodbumble da ist (sollte in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten was werden) gehts in Richtung FR/DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (13. September 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Wie wärs mit Sonntag 13.00 Uhr? Vorm Rathaus



Sorry, bin am Sonntag mit dem RR auf einer RTF in Lauenau. Da gibt es richtig Höhenmeter abzuspulen.

Wir sollten es nicht aufgeben und eine weiteren Termin suchen.


----------



## raffnes (14. September 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Woodbumble...



dann würd ich das gerne irgendwann mal testen!!! (ist es das mit der doppelbrücke, oder das "ältere", mit single crown?)

gruß

achja, wir sind sonntag wieder auf achse...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2007)

Klar, kein Ding
Eigentlich hat es ne Stance mit DC aber ich hab ne 66 reinbauen lassen.


----------



## hajo69 (14. September 2007)

Mist, bei mir sieht es auch schlecht aus... bin das ganze we unterwegs... doof! Hoffe wir bekommen das noch mal hin. 
Wünsche allen hier ein nettes WE!

Gruss, Hajo


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. September 2007)

Jemand spontan Lust auf ne Tour von so 1,5-3 Stunden? Wenn ja einfach Zeitpunkt und Ort posten. Ich komme dann vorbei. Um 13.00 Uhr fahre ich aber selber ab.


----------



## Heide-Biker (1. Oktober 2007)

Am kommenden Sonntag (07.10.07) findet in Jesteburg ein MTB-Rennen statt. Wer von Euch ist denn dabei? Ich will auf jeden Fall starten.







MTB-Rennen in Jesteburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufel781 (8. Oktober 2007)

War auch dabei. Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder oder Berichte?


----------



## Heide-Biker (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Teufel,

das Wetter und die Veranstaltung war doch fantastisch oder? Ich habe einen Bericht von meiner Teilnahme auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht: Bericht MTB-Rennen in Jesteburg 2007

Die Veranstaltung wurde von Fotoservice Cycle-team fotografiert. Die sind noch am sortieren und werden die Bilder bis Ende der Woche veröffentlichen. Du kannst Dich aber wenn Du möchtest auf der Internetseite schon registrieren und wenn die Bilder veröffentlicht werden wirst Du per Email benachtrichtigt: Fotoservice Cycle-team


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2007)

Jo. Ich war ja nicht dabei, hab aber ein anderes Anliegen:
Hat nächsten Samstag jemand Lust auf ne Tour (dachte an Rosengarten inkl. Paul Roth, Karlstein etc.)?
Ich bin ab morgens verfügbar, muss aber um spätestens 17.00 wieder in Buchholz sein.

Gibts eigentlich Freerider in der Umgebung? Habe auf dem Brunsberg ein paarmal jemand mit nem Ransom gesehen. Hab nämlich keine Lust hier immer alleine nach Spots zu suchen.

@josch: Was fährst du denn?


----------



## Heide-Biker (8. Oktober 2007)

sorry, habe leider keine Zeit. Ich bin in Frankfurt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Oktober 2007)

Jaja, der Messebau...


----------



## Smash (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Für den kommenden Sonntag, Start um 12Uhr in Klecken, möchte ich hiermit eine offizielle 'Nordheide/Rossengarten' Tour ankündigen, sofern das Wetter Regenfrei ist. Start ist, wie gesagt in Klecken, wo ich wohne. Für die interessierten Buchholzer Fahrer ist Treffen um 12:15 auf dem Trimm-Dich-Parkplatz im Klecker Wald (Bendestorfer Straße).
Mehr dazu unter LMB...

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde wohl kommen. Rechts oder links der Straße?


----------



## Smash (12. Oktober 2007)

Von Buchholz aus gesehen liegt der 'Trimm-Dich'-Parkplatz auf der linken Seite der Straße (Bendestorfer Str. ca. 1,5km von Buchholz entfernt). Auf der rechten Seite ist nur Wald!
Bis Sonntag und Gruß...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Oktober 2007)

Heute haben sie mein Fully wegen Knackerei bei CNC behalten. Hatte mich so auf Paul Roth mitm Fully gefreut.
Kann leider immernoch nicht garantieren, dass ich komme, da ich total übermüdet bin und morgen dringend ausschlafen muss.


----------



## Smash (13. Oktober 2007)

Moin!
Also, dann schlafe ersma aus und gebe mir bitte bis morgen Vormittag bis 10:30 bescheid, ob Du fahren wirst (Tel: 0170-2439139) (SMS tuts auch...)

Gruß, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, hab hier nicht mehr reingeschaut und mich vorhin gewundert wieso niemand da ist.


----------



## Smash (15. Oktober 2007)

Nun hoffe ich, dass es 'nächstes Mal' besser klappt!
Da Du Dich, 'Lord Shadow', nicht mehr rechtzeitig gemeldet hattest, war ich bei schönstem Wetter in den HaBe's mit einigen Freunden unterwegs, denn alleine Fahren ist nicht so dolle...

Gruß, Smash


----------



## hajo69 (24. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,

so, Sonntag ist kein Volkslauf (letzte Woche war ich in Rottorf) also muss ich unbedingt mal wieder auf das MTB. Sollte es also nicht Hunde und Katzen regnen, würde ich mich über Begleitung freuen.

Gruss,

Hajo


----------



## Smash (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin Hajo!

Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende auf 'Familienreise' und auch die darauffolgenden zwei Wochenenden im 'verdienten' (Kurz-)urlaub...

In der Zwischenzeit hat dann auch der kommende 'Winterpokal 2007/2008' begonnen und entsprechend oft werde ich dann im Winter, vor allem an Wochenenden, mit dem MTB unterwegs sein...

Wir bleiben am 'Ball'...!!

Gruß, Smash


----------



## hajo69 (24. Oktober 2007)

Nachtrag.....

eigentlich bin ich ja nicht nachtragend, aber das viel mir eben noch ein. Falls mal jemand abends laufen geht- macht ja zu mehreren auch mehr spass und da ich abends immer so spät zu hause bin, dass ich nicht mehr radeln kann, ist das das einzige was mir so unter der Woche bleibt. Ich könnte so ab 19.-19.30 ab Holm Seppi....

So, schönen Feierabend!

Hajo

PS. laufe heute auch noch- 0177 4311143


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich stehe ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder zum Biken bereit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2007)

Komme gerade mit sooooonem Hals von einer Putzorgie.
Bin heute sowohl über den Höllenberg, als auch durch die gesamte Höllenschlucht gefahren und hab nen kleinen Schock. Das die Waldarbeiter einiges Kaputt gemacht haben, wusste ich ja schon, aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Von 7 Wegen die auf bzw. vom Höllenberg runter führten sind nur noch drei befahrbar. In der Höllenschlucht bin ich mitm Freerider und 2,4er Schlappen nicht mehr durchgekommen. Das schlimmste finde ich aber, dass einfach alles liegen gelassen wird und die wege nicht wieder befestig werden. Wir sind schließlich nicht die einzigen Waldbenutzer und ich denke, da werden sich auch einige Spaziergänger ziemlich aufregen.
Ich habe mich mal ans Wochenblatt gewandt und die sind sowieso schon am Thema dran. Evtl. könnt ihr euch da ja auch noch einmischen und da mal Anrufen. Je mehr beschwerden, desto größer Artikel und eventuelle Wirkung.
Entnervt
Malte

PS: Am Sonntag jemand lust zu biken?


----------



## hajo69 (16. November 2007)

sonntag bin ich dabei! so gegen 10.00 am bahnhof in holm seppi?  

habe noch kein internet zu hause....  

meine handy nummer siehe oben...

gruss,

hajo



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Komme gerade mit sooooonem Hals von einer Putzorgie.
> Bin heute sowohl über den Höllenberg, als auch durch die gesamte Höllenschlucht gefahren und hab nen kleinen Schock. Das die Waldarbeiter einiges Kaputt gemacht haben, wusste ich ja schon, aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> Von 7 Wegen die auf bzw. vom Höllenberg runter führten sind nur noch drei befahrbar. In der Höllenschlucht bin ich mitm Freerider und 2,4er Schlappen nicht mehr durchgekommen. Das schlimmste finde ich aber, dass einfach alles liegen gelassen wird und die wege nicht wieder befestig werden. Wir sind schließlich nicht die einzigen Waldbenutzer und ich denke, da werden sich auch einige Spaziergänger ziemlich aufregen.
> Ich habe mich mal ans Wochenblatt gewandt und die sind sowieso schon am Thema dran. Evtl. könnt ihr euch da ja auch noch einmischen und da mal Anrufen. Je mehr beschwerden, desto größer Artikel und eventuelle Wirkung.
> ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2007)

Für alle die mitfahren wollen:
Sonntag 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Holm-Seppensen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (16. November 2007)

Am Sonntag werde ich die CTF in Eutin fahren.


----------



## Smash (16. November 2007)

Sofern mir nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich Sonntach um 12 in HS...


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. November 2007)

Moin Moin,

es ist wieder NightBiken angesagt. Wir treffen uns mit unseren Mountainbikes und unseren Lichtanlagen am Parkplatz an der Kirche/Rathaus in Buchholz. Es geht am 22.11.2007 um 19:00 Uhr los. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren.

Bericht vom NightBiken am 15.11.2007
Bericht vom NightBiken am 08.11.2007


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2007)

Sag mal Karsten: Ich bin noch dringend auf der Suche nach einem Praktikumsplatz, außerhalb der Fahrradbranche. Lohnt es sich, sich bei dir in der Firma mal zu bewerben? (Schülerpraktikum 4.-15.2. 2008)
Ich stehe leider etwas unter Zeitdruck, deshalb frage ich hier.


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. November 2007)

Sorry, aber zu diesem Termin ist bereits ein Schüler bei uns im Praktikum. Ich denke von der gleichen Schule. Es geht immer nur einer. Du solltest mir mal, ausserhalb dieses Forums, ein paar Info´s geben bezüglich Deiner Berufswünsche und dann kann Dir sicherlich geholfen werden.


----------



## Heide-Biker (22. November 2007)

Achtung das Night-Biken am 22.11.2007 fällt aus. Es haben alle abgesagt. Alleine fahre ich nicht im Dunkeln durch die Gegend. Wir versuchen es noch einmal am 29.11.2007. Bitte sagt mir Bescheid ob jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2007)

Ich bin heute abend da!


----------



## josch-vr6 (24. November 2007)

moin moin.

@lord shadow: hast du mal in buxtehude gewohnt??

werd wohl mal in den nächsten wochen am wochenende in buchholz sein..vllt sieht man sich da...gruß der josch


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2007)

@josch: Ne in Buxtehude habe ich nie gewohnt. Wie kommst du drauf?
Wenn du da bist und Lust hast zu fahren, sag einfach vorher hier bescheid.


----------



## Heide-Biker (28. November 2007)

Moin Leute,

wir starten morgen einen neuen Versuch zum Nacht-Biken. Um 19:00 Uhr treffen wir uns am Parkplatz am Rathaus/Kirche in Buchholz. Wer möchte kann mitfahren. Denkt aber an ausreichend Licht.

Es haben schon 5 Fahrer fest zugesagt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2007)

+1. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Loli.. (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich komme auch aus der Gegend und fahre bei Gelegenheit gerne mal mit. Ich wohne bei Tötensen, ist ja nicht so weit dann nach Buchholz oder Klecken. Ich hab leider im Moment nur ne grauenhafte Lichtanlage, denke nach Weihnachten kauf ich mir da eine neue. Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ich verfolg den Thread weiter.

MfG Loli..


----------



## Heide-Biker (20. Dezember 2007)

Am Sonntag den 23.12.2008 treffen wir uns um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Kirche/Rathaus in Buchholz und wollen mit den MTB´s in die Heide. Wer ist dabei? Das Wetter soll kalt und trocken sein. Als Fahrtzeit sind 2-3 Stunden geplant. Bitte auch Eure Teilnahme beim LMB eintragen, damit wir noch einige andere animieren können mitzufahren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm. Bin eigentlich mit dem Cycleteam zu einer Rosengarten-tour verabredet...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn sich noch jemand findet, steht Rosengarten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=66692


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. Dezember 2007)

Wann startet Ihr denn eigentlich? 12:00 Uhr ist mir eigentlich zu spät. Am Sonntag ist Familien-Advents-Kaffeetrinken angesagt. Wer wäre denn alles dabei? Vielleicht sollten wir das mal alles zusammenlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2007)

Bisher nur Carsten und ich. Evtl. könnten wir auch auf 10 Uhr gehen. Aber Rosengarten sollte bleiben.


----------



## Heide-Biker (22. Dezember 2007)

10:00 Uhr ist super und der Rosengarten auch! Da wollte ich schon lange wieder hin. Ich bin dabei. Können wir uns am Rathaus treffen, falls noch mehr Fahrer kommen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich werde kommen. Rathaus ist ok. Karsten hat seine eigene Gruppe, mit der er eine kurze Runde fahren muss.
Endlich wieder Rosengarten Solls schnell gehen oder ein bisschen gemütlich?


----------



## Heide-Biker (22. Dezember 2007)

Besser nicht so schnell. Bin in den letzten 14 Tagen nur auf dem Indoorcycler gewesen. Wenn die Luft zu kalt ist sollte man auch nicht in einem zu hohen Puls fahren. Wir haben Winter und das Grundlagentraining hat vorrang. Wir kommen schon klar!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2007)

Kein Problem. Komme mit meinem Poserbike und finds daher gut gemütlich.


----------



## Heide-Biker (27. Dezember 2007)

Letzten Sonntag sind Dieter, Erhard, Malte und ich eine sehr schöne Rosengarten-Tour gefahren. Einen Bericht davon findet Ihr auf meinem Blog "Heide-Biker"

Die Tour vom 23.12.2007 soll am 30.12.2007 wiederholt werden. Wir treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Rathaus/Kirche in Buchholz. Wie schon am 23.12.2007 wollen wir wieder in den Rosengarten fahren. Wenn Ihr mit dabei seit meldet Euch bitte im LMB an. Danke

Die Tour findet nicht statt bei Regen und/oder Glatteis !!!!!!! Schnee ist kein Grund, nicht zu fahren !


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Hoffentlich habe ich Sylvester noch heile Knochen

Hat eventuell von den Buchholzern hier ne Idee wo ich an einen Hauklotz fürs Holzhacken komme? Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr habt einen nette Tour gehabt.
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und komme aus Hamburg. Ich hätte große Lust bei einer euer Touren dabei zu sein, ist das möglich?
Liebe Grüße und einen guten Rutsch
Marcus


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2007)

Tour war für mich bescheiden, da der BZ verrücktgespielt hat. Ansonsten natürlich schön. Mitfahren kannst du gerne, allerdings ist es vom Hamburg aus ein Stück nach Buchholz und wir fahren nicht immer in die Harburger Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2007)

Die 30 KM fahre ich schnell mit dem Auto, mal schauen evtl. klappt es ja mal. Ich werde diese Seite im Auge bahalten und mich dann noch mal melden. 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Heide-Biker (1. Januar 2008)

Am 30.12.2007 sind wir mit 12 Fahrern in den Rosengarten gefahren. Es war eine sehr schöne Tour. Einen Bericht findet Ihr in meinem Heide-Biker-Blog.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

Hier gibts einen Thread fürs 6/12-Stundenrennen!
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4361407#post4361407


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2008)

Am Sonntag gehts in die Harburger Berge, Treffen um 12:30 an der U-Bahnstation Fischbek. 1 Endurist und 1 Freireiter (ich) sind schon angemeldet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2008)

Läuft hier jemand? Meine Kondition ist völlig dahin (15min für eine Stadtwaldrunde ). Und auf Straßentrainig habe ich wenig Bock.


----------



## hajo69 (31. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Läuft hier jemand? Meine Kondition ist völlig dahin (15min für eine Stadtwaldrunde ). Und auf Straßentrainig habe ich wenig Bock.



moin malte,

wir laufen jeden di & do. immer um 19.00. di in buchholz und do in holm seppi  
wenn du lust hast kannst du gerne mit laufen.
gruss,
hajo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (4. Mai 2008)

Huhu, darf man mal fragen ob es wieder mal Termine gibt in naher Zeit. Ist ja ein bisschen untergegangen.

MfG Loli..


----------



## Heide-Biker (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Loli,

Du hast recht. Dieser Thread ist ein bisschen eingeschlafen. Viele sind jetzt mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und fahren RTF´s und Jedermann-Rennen. 

Das Mountainbiken haben wir nicht vergessen:

01.06.2008 Buchholzer Biathlon
07.06.2008 Cycle-team-Race in Buchholz

Solltest Du an einer der Rennen teilnehmen wollen bin ich gerne bei der Mannschaftsbildung oder Anmeldung behilflich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,
sobald meine Gabel von TF wieder da ist, hätte ich bock auf einige flotte Trainingsrunden. Muss wieder in Form kommen.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2008)

Mensch Karsten schön zu lesen, dass du wieder Rad fährst ! Was fährst du denn in Buchholz ? Ich werde dieses Jahr nur zuschauen(Teamkollegen fahren 1er), da ich eine Woche später in Chemnitz 24H fahren werde ! 

Gruß aus Bremen
Christian


----------



## Heide-Biker (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Christian,

Du willst nur zuschauen? Dann kannst Du uns auch wieder ein bisschen unterstützen. Entweder schaffe ich es eine 6 - 8er-Mannschaft für die 12-Stunden an den Start zu bekommen, oder ich melde eine 4er-Mannschaft für das 6-Stunden-Rennen. Das ist doch dann die richtige Vorbereitung für die 24-Stunden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2008)

Oder mit mir ein 2er Suche noch einen Teampartner.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2008)

Ich mal wieder. Morgen oder Freitag kommt meine Gabel wieder und dann gehts wieder ans Training. 
Und hat jemand ne Idee wer in Buchholz mir das Sattelrohr (unbelastet) eines Alurahmens schweißen könnte?


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2008)

@ Karsten 

Wie sehen denn nun deine Planungen für das 6 bzw. 12 Std Rennen in Buchholz aus? Wir wollten gegebenenfalls am Samstag den 31.05 schonmal ein bißchen auf der Strecke trainieren. Weißt du ob die wie im letzten Jahr sein soll ? oder fällt der Teil am Friedhof wieder weg ?

Grüße aus Bremen 

Christian 

P.S. Wenn ich am Wochenende noch kein Rad haben sollte und somit kein Rennen fahren kann, fahre ich ganz vielleicht auch in Buchholz ein paar Runden


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Christian,

ich bekomme dieses Jahr keine Mannschaft zusammen. Olli, Fülle und ich sind die einzigen Fahrer. Daraus wird aber keine Mannschaft. Thomas läßt an dem Tag alle seine vier Kinder taufen (Auf die Frage ob er denn unbedingt bei der Taufe dabei sein müsse stand der Koffer und das Bike schon vor der Tür) und Dieter hat noch mit seinen Brüchen zu laborieren. Ich werde mal gucken was noch so sich beim Cycle-team meldet.

MTB-Veranstaltungen kann man im Norden vergessen. Wenn weniger als 100 Fahrer dieses Jahr starten wird es wohl im nächsten Jahr eingestampft. Wirklich schade um diese sehr spaßige Veranstaltung.

Am Samstag den 31.05 kannst Du sicherlich im Wald trainieren. Mal schauen ob ich jemanden vom Cycle-team für diesen Tag bekomme der die Strecke gut kennt. Wieviele Fahrer wollen denn trainieren?

Die Strecke bleibt gleich. Nur für die Schülerwertung gibt es eine Abkürzung.

Wenn Du Bock hast kannst Du bei uns wieder mitfahren. Dann sind wir wenigstens vier Fahrer und können eine Mannschaft melden. Dann fahren wir aber nur die 6 Stunden, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Karsten. Seid ihr eventuell an mir als Fahrer interessiert? Ich muss nochmal meine Finanzen checken, aber ich denke das sollte drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2008)

@ Karsten 

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich denke ich werde eher im 2er an den Start gehen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dort auch wenn du nicht fahren solltest !?!

Wärst du denn am Samstag auch dabei ? Im Moment wären wir erst zu 2t, aber ich kann noch nicht sagen ob das 100%tig klappt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Catsoft (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, die Startgebühr ist schon ein Problem.  Beim ersten Mal fand ichs OK. Da gabs Preise und ein Startgeschenk. Letztes Jahr hatte man sich das (aus Kostengründen verständlich) gespart. War schon eine sehr sparsame Veranstaltung...

Als einziges Mixedteam sind die Chance gegen die andere 2er eh nicht gut. So ein Rennen wie beim ersten Mal lässt sich halt nicht beliebig wiederholen


----------



## tierfreund23 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Team für 6/12 Stunden in Buchholz. Ich wohne in Hanstedt, bin 29 Jahre alt und meine Form ist sagen wir mal mittelmäßig. MFG Thomas.

PS.Suche generell Leute aus der Umgebung für gemeinsame Touren.


----------



## Heide-Biker (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Lord Shadow, Catsoft und Tierfreund,

wenn Ihr Lust habt könnt Ihr gerne in unserer Mannschaft mitfahren. Das Startgeld wird von MDS Messebau GmbH übernommen. Ich melde dann für das 12-Stunden-Rennen. Sagt mir bitte kurzfristig Bescheid.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2008)

Moin!
Ich werden wohl in einem 2er Mixedteam am Start sein. Wenns nicht klappt fahr ich die 12 Std. alleine. 

Robert


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2008)

moin,
für 6h rumcrossen muß ich nur 2x1h im Auto sitzen, das Verhältnis ist ganz ordentlich. 

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Karsten. Ich würde dann gerne bei euch mitfahren. Gebe dir einfach mal eine feste Zusage, ich muss nur zwischendurch 2-3 Runden am Stück aussetzen um meinen Schülern letzte Anweisungen zu geben. Aber das sollte im Team ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## tierfreund23 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Karsten,

würde auch einfach mal ja sagen, wie sieht es denn mit einem Treffen vor dem Rennen aus. Damit man sich mal kennenlernt vielleicht mal ne Runde zum Trainig fahren ? Thomas


----------



## Heide-Biker (25. Mai 2008)

tierfreund23 schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> würde auch einfach mal ja sagen, wie sieht es denn mit einem Treffen vor dem Rennen aus. Damit man sich mal kennenlernt vielleicht mal ne Runde zum Trainig fahren ? Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

das ist eine Gute Idee. Am 31.05. ist einTraining geplant. Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Es wird auch eine streckenkundiger Cycle-team-Fahrer dabei sein. 

So wie es aussieht werden wir doch ein Achterteam zusammenbekommen. Da sind noch Plätze frei. Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du in unserer Mannschaft dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (25. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten. Ich würde dann gerne bei euch mitfahren. Gebe dir einfach mal eine feste Zusage, ich muss nur zwischendurch 2-3 Runden am Stück aussetzen um meinen Schülern letzte Anweisungen zu geben. Aber das sollte im Team ja kein Problem sein.



Du bist dabei!!!!


----------



## tierfreund23 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
das mit dem Training geht klar, mußt du nur noch mal wegen einer Uhrzeit Bescheid sagen.

Thomas


----------



## Heide-Biker (26. Mai 2008)

An alle die die 4-Stunden-Rennen zum Cycle-team-Race vermissen. Der Veranstalter hat jetzt doch Anmeldungen für die 4 Stunden angenommen. Ihr könnt Euch auch dafür anmelden indem Ihr ein 6-Stunden-Rennen meldet und in den Bemerkungen darauf hinweist. Es werden Euch auch 5  erlassen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2008)

Wegen des Trainings müssen wir mal schauen. Ich habe am Samstag als Leiter bei den Pfadfindern zu tun.
Ich kenne die Strecke zwar auch, aber mal mit dem Team zu fahren wäre trotzdem nett. Wir müssen mal schauen, ob wir nicht noch einen Termin auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## tierfreund23 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
Bleibt es beim Training morgen ?

Thomas


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2008)

Ich werde jetzt gleich mal ne Runde heizen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (30. Mai 2008)

tierfreund23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bleibt es beim Training morgen ?
> 
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

das Training findet morgen statt.

Weitere Infos auf meinem Heide-Biker-Blog

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist.


----------



## tierfreund23 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Karsten,
Freue mich schon auf Morgen, wird bestimmt eine lustige Runde.Kann man da direkt mit dem Auto Parken, kenne mich nicht so in Buchholz aus.

Thomas


----------



## Heide-Biker (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

Du kannst direkt auf dem Schützenplatz parken. So groß kann Dein Auto gar nicht sein.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2008)

Bin zufrieden mit meinen Trainingsergebnissen von gestern:
1. Runde 12:20 Minuten mit Kettenhänger
2. Runde knapp 13 Minuten
Bin also fitter als erwartet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2008)

Wann treffen wir uns denn am Samstag?


----------



## Heide-Biker (5. Juni 2008)

Moin Malte,

die Fahrerbesprechung ist um 7:45 Uhr. Wahrscheinlich werden wir die Achtermannschaft in 2 Vierermannschaften aufteilen. Wir wären sonst die einzige Achtermannschaft.

Also früh schlafen gehen und sehr fit am Start erscheinen


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2008)

Wunderbar, kein Ding. Als 4er hat man wenigstens was zu tun


----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2008)

Heide-Biker schrieb:


> [...]die Fahrerbesprechung ist um 7:45 Uhr. [...]


   
moin,
na hoffentlich nicht für Weicheier wie mich, die erst um 12:00 starten. 

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## tierfreund23 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Ohne Konkurenz wäre ja auch langweilig . Fahren wir dann trozdem die 12 Stunden ? Thomas


----------



## BMI Ü 30 (7. Juni 2008)

...ich bin übrigens im Ar... 

(und auch hier angemeldet, aber so gut wie nicht aktiv)

Grüsse Fülle (Stephan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juni 2008)

Geht. Leichter Muskelkater und Lust auf viel Ruhe...
War aber ne klasse Veranstalltung!


----------



## tierfreund23 (8. Juni 2008)

Hey,mir geht es ganz gut. Bin heute auch ganz entspannt eine Runde gefahren. 48 km  mit einem 27 Schnitt auf der Strasse und das bei einem puls von 136 .   

Thomas


----------



## Heide-Biker (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich lebe auch wieder. Das Cycle-team-Race war eine super Veranstaltung. Ich glaube wir hatten alle sehr viel Spaß.

Das Rundenzählen und die Zeitnahme hat wirklich nicht gut geklappt. Die schnellste Runde von Malte ist bei mir gelandet (Ausgerechnet bei mir). Und die letzte Runde vom MDS-Messebau-Team 2 wurde tatsächlich nicht mehr gezählt.

Malte war von beiden Teams der schnellste und mit 23 Runden hat er auch die meisten Runden geschafft.  

Bei dieser Veranstaltung sind zwei Veranstalter tätig. Das Cycle-team aus Buchholz hat 3 Tage bis zum Umfallen gearbeitet. Leider ist SOG-Events gar nicht gekommen. Die haben nur die Startgelder einkassiert und haben eine Vertretung geschickt mit einem Mietwagen für die Zeitmessung. Den Moderator den sie, wie auch immer, aufgetrieben haben war besser als der vom letzten Jahr.

Beim Cycle-team denkt man darüber nach die Veranstaltung im Jahre 2009 ohne SOG-Events zu veranstalten. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das entschieden wird. 

Auf jedenfall wird über 2009 gesprochen. Das ist die wichtigste Nachricht.

Mein Bericht vom Cycle-team-Race 2008


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2008)

Mehr Neuigkeiten aus Buchholz bzw. Holm-Seppensen: Am Donnerstag eröffnet dort ein neuer Händler, das Fahrradschloss. Für uns Mountainbiker in erster Linie für Ersatzteile interessant, da sich der Inhaber auf das "normale" Rad spezialisieren möchte. Schaut doch mal vorbei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2009)

Lebt hier noch jemand? Die Heidebiker sind jetzt mit Fahrradschlosslogo unterwegs habe ich gehört?


----------



## Heide-Biker (15. Januar 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand? Die Heidebiker sind jetzt mit Fahrradschlosslogo unterwegs habe ich gehört?



Ich lebe noch!!!! Das Fahrradschlosslogo sieht ganz witzig aus. Einer der Sponsoren des Team-Mainplan. Das ist ein Jedermann-Rennteam. Cycle-team brauchte ich ja wohl nicht zu fragen, oder?


----------



## tierfreund23 (15. Januar 2009)

Natürlich leben wir noch!


----------



## celkev2009 (16. Januar 2009)

Kennt hier einer Jürgen Helbing aus Buchholz in der Nordh.??


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2009)

Sorry, leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsjunior (16. Februar 2009)

moinsen,

wollte ma fragen wann und wo denn so gefahren wird??


Gruß aus Kakenstorf


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2009)

Samstag 13:00 auf dem Parkplatz des Caspari in Buchholz die RSG Nordheide.
Sonntag morgen beim Cycle-Team (meist die netteren Leute).
Insgesamt sind beide Gruppen manchmal recht langsam. Zum Trainieren solltest du dir  Gleichgesinnte suchen. Ansonsten das neue, oben erwähnte Mainplan Team.


----------



## hsjunior (16. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an...und langsam ist auch nicht so schlecht , bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste 

Da werd ich doch zuerstmal die Sams Gruppe ausprobieren und wenn ich dann noch laufen kann vielleicht gleich Sonntag die Anderen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2009)

Auch gemütlich gehts bei unseren Touren durch die Harburger Berge zu, auch wenns natürlich einen größeren Bergabanteil gibt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314752&page=44
Ist mit einem XC Fully und entsprechender Fahrtechnik aber auch machbar, ich fahre da sogar manchmal mit dem Dirtbike mit.


----------



## hsjunior (13. April 2009)

moin moin und frohe Ostern 

wird heute in Buchholz eine kleine gemütliche Runde gedreht´!?

Ich müßte mal die Sahnetorte von gestern loswerden 

Bis denn ?!?!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2010)

Einmal wiederbeleben bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (11. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit... Na dann, wenn schon um wiederbeleben gebeten wird...

Ich bin zwar ganz neu (schon länger angemedet aber das erste mal am schreiben...) aber hätte auch Lust. Komme zwar nicht aus Buchholz sondern aus Tostedt aber ich denke mal die Entfernnung wird den Kohl nicht Fett machen. 

Ich fange gerade an mit MTB. Bzw fange an wenn das Wetter besser oder warme Klamotten da sind. Bin aber schon nen paar mal mit dem Crossrad durch die Lohbergen in den letzten 2 Jahren. Nun will ich aber vernünftig starten. Evtl trifft man sich ja mal...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2010)

Nachschub für die norddeuschten Mountainbiker ist immer gut


----------



## knallerkay (11. Januar 2010)

Das denke ich doch auch.

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster sehe kann ich nur hoffen das es bald wieder wärmer wird. Oder ich muss mir wirklich WinterBeinlinge kaufen. Ich bin auf jedenfall schon ungeduldig in die Pedale treten zu können!


----------



## Loli.. (12. Januar 2010)

Moin, wenn ich mal Zeit finde fahr ich auch genre mal ne Runde mit euch mit.

Wäre furchtbar wenns wärmer wird, dann ist erstmal Wochenlang alles voller Schlamm, ich hab gestern ne wunderbare 60km Runde gedreht durch den Schnee, war ein Riesenspaß.  

MfG Loli..


----------



## knallerkay (12. Januar 2010)

hm, stimmt, die phase mit dem matsch habe ich mal geflissentlich verdrengt. verdammte axt...


----------



## knallerkay (16. Januar 2010)

ok, ich war heute noch mal richtung lohbergen mein neues radel bissel quälen. 

das ging ja gar nicht so gut.  wenn man nicht da war wo schon der förster oder sonst wer war konnte ich kaum fahren, immer weg gerutscht und wieder im "tiefschnee".

aber beim platt-gefahrenen gings.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2010)

Probier mal die örtlichen Rodelstrecken runter zu fahren Das macht ein Mordsgaudi.


----------



## knallerkay (18. Januar 2010)

ja, das könnte ich mir vorstellen. da waren samstag aber so viele kinder, die wollte ich mal lieber nicht anfahren. 


aber mal schauen. wenn ich endlich ne dose deo leer habe dann hab ich auch ne lampe und kann dann mal regelmäßig auch in der woche fahren...


----------



## Stefan_S (8. März 2010)

Aloha! 

Gehöre wohl zum Inventar von Buchholz mit meinen fast 35 Jahren hab ichs nicht geschafft wegzuziehen... 

Mit dem Mountainbike fahre ich schon seit ca. 1989. Angefangen mit einem Metro-Bike über ein GT Pantera von Ghetto Sports bis hin zum Specialized, welches ich gerade durch ein Radon ersetzt habe (fragt jetzt nicht, wofür man hier 140mm Federweg braucht  ) In den letzten Jahren hat das Radeln berufsbedingt etwas nachgelassen, das soll sich 2010 wieder ändern! Übrigens: bislang bin ich meist alleine oder mit Kumpels unterwegs gewesen, so im Rudel ist glaub ich nix für mich  Wochentags bekomm ich von 21244 so gut wie gar nix mit, da ich seit 15 Jahren in Hamburg arbeite.

Wäre nett, wenn der Schnee sich mal verzieht. Nun hab ich fast 2 Monate ein neues Bike und das hat erst 20km runter, zuletzt Samstag - mann war das ein Kampf: Fat Albert vs. Schnee...


----------



## knallerkay (9. März 2010)

Na, da bin ich mit meinen ca 150 km dieses jahr ja ziemlich gut! 

Musste mein neues Rad unbedingt nutzen, scheiss auf den Schnee. Spaß hat es aber weniger gemacht bisweilen und von den Waldautobahnen kann man schon gar nicht abbiegen. Aber wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin, also so kurz vor Ostern wird sich das wohl gelegt haben. Ausserdem sollte ich da auch schon ein wenig besser sein auf dem Rad nach ca 9 Tagen MTB am Grand Canyon 

Evtl trifft man sich dann ja mal im Wald, so unter Radoniern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2010)

@Stefan: 140mm? Ich empfehle die buchholzer Bahnhofstreppe. Mein Geschwindigkeitsrekord von 35km/h ist noch zu toppen
Hab auch keine Lust mehr auf Schnee


----------



## deeptrain (10. März 2010)

na hier is ja doch noch was los in b-town..........ganzen winter kaum jemanden gesehen draussen!!!!


----------



## knallerkay (10. März 2010)

Ich war nen paar mal los. Aber war auch wirklich kein Vergnügen... Ich werd wohl Ostern nutzen, wenn dann der Schnee weg ist, was ich hoffe. Da ist auch nen Kumpel von mir da, hoffentlich mit seinem Bike, dann sind es schon mal minmum 2 die fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Deeptrain: Bist du der, der nie zurück grüßt?

Dann kanns ja wieder losgehen. Dieses Wochenende habe ich Lerngruppe bzw. Sonntag ist Freeridertour in den HaBes (geht auch mit 140mm Fully oder sogar mit dem Hardtail).
Aber nächstes WE kann man mal schauen.


----------



## deeptrain (10. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Deeptrain: Bist du der, der nie zurück grüßt?
> 
> Dann kanns ja wieder losgehen. Dieses Wochenende habe ich Lerngruppe bzw. Sonntag ist Freeridertour in den HaBes (geht auch mit 140mm Fully oder sogar mit dem Hardtail).
> Aber nächstes WE kann man mal schauen.



eigentlich grüss i immer zurück denn hab ichs wohl nich gemerkt bzw nich gehört höre meist music beim trainieren
oder du verwechselst mich mit jemanden


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Kann sein. Derjenige den ich meine fährt halt auch ein schwarzes Epic. Etwa 25 Jahre alt. Ich bin vor etwa 2 Jahren auch schonmal eine Runde mit ihm gefahren.


----------



## deeptrain (10. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kann sein. Derjenige den ich meine fährt halt auch ein schwarzes Epic. Etwa 25 Jahre alt. Ich bin vor etwa 2 Jahren auch schonmal eine Runde mit ihm gefahren.



na ich glaube du meinst doch mich ich habe aber ein weisses epic und wir sind vor 2 jahren auch mal gefahren .......kann mich aber nich erinnern das du mal gegrüsst hast und ich das nich erwidert habe, habe dich seitdem auch erst 1 mal wieder gesehen glaube ich!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2010)

Dann muss das doch jemand anderes sein. Das Epic war def. schwarz. Und ich habe den entsprechenden schon 4 oder 5 mal gesehen. Ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Personengedächtnis


----------



## deeptrain (10. März 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dann muss das doch jemand anderes sein. Das Epic war def. schwarz. Und ich habe den entsprechenden schon 4 oder 5 mal gesehen. Ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Personengedächtnis



hmhmm wüsste eigentlich nich wer noch ein epic fährt in buchholzmeins is weiss aber mit schwarzer schrift und ner silbernen fox gabel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (11. März 2010)

wow, hier gehts ja voll ab 

knallerkay: sicher bekommen wir das hin! 

Ich muss erst einmal vorsichtig mit dem Bike anfangen. Die Bremsen sind ja nicht so ohne... die 185er Elixir CR ziehen ja ganz schön  - bin vorher V-Brakes gefahren.

Momentan könnte ich auch nur im Dunkeln fahren. Eine helle Funzel ist vorhanden, allerdings geh ich dann lieber auf die Rolle im Keller. 

Sobald der Schnee im Wald soweit getaut ist, dass man gut fahren kann gehts los!!  Am WE vielleicht schon mal eine kleine Tour über Wege, die frei sind mit meiner Freundin (hat ein Trenga SLM 6.0 Fun Hardtail in weiß)


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Habs heute im Stadtwald probiert. Totale Katastrophe. Man hat den Fuß mehr auf dem Boden, als auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Stefan_S (16. März 2010)

genau das war auch meine Erfahrung. Und die Waldwege sind immer noch voll Schnee... bin heute durch den Klecker Wald gefahren (mit dem Auto) und hab mal nach rechts und links geschaut. Dauert wohl noch ein paar Tage. An der Hauptstraße mit den ganzen Abgasen radel ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2010)

Wir waren Sonntag in den HaBes. Die Hauptwege gehen garnicht, die Singletrails sind frei.


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (26. März 2010)

ey yo,

habt ihr geile spots in und um buchholz idN?
wäre fett wenn ihr mir weiter hleft.

danke

mfg

ali


----------



## Stefan_S (13. März 2016)

Moin!

6 Jahre nix passiert hier!

Ich fahre immer noch mein damals neues Bike, wenngleich seitdem etwas modifiziert. Wir fahren immer zu dritt, meist um den Brunsberg herum. Als ich letztes Jahr fit war bin ich auch öfters von Buchholz zum Wilseder Berg und dort ein wenig herumgegurkt, Ziel ist ab August 2016 die Strecke Harburger Berge-Wilseder Berg und zurück nach Buchholz. Erst einmal wieder in Fahrt kommen, war gerade erst erkältet und jetzt droht bald der Heuschnupfen...

Einige sehen wir dann beim Biken auch am Brunsberg, es dürfte sich hierbei um die berüchtigte Donnerstagsrunde handeln: https://www.donnerstagsrunde.eu  - aber wie gesagt wir fahren eigentlich 2-3x die Woche für uns.

Dies nur zur Info mal wieder. Harburger Berge eher seltener, weil meist die Zeit dafür nicht reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sook (13. März 2016)

Hey, das ist ja witzig, dass es hier einen Thread (wenn auch schon etwas älter) über Buchholz gibt 
Wohne schon ewig hier und kurve seit einigen Jahren meist allein um und bei hier rum. Viel Klecker Wald, weil der auf
meinem Weg von Arbeit über Pferd nach Hause liegt. Aber gerne auch Höllenschlucht, Brunsberg und Pferdekopf. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Stefan_S (17. März 2016)

Sicher, waren Di und Do (plus zur Arbeit von Buchholz nach Hittfeld) unterwegs... Meist Radon-Biker, einer hat ein Rocky Mountain. Gore-Bike-Wear Jacken schwarz mit neongrünem Arschfax, also ausklappbarem Spritzschutz


----------

